# New Rod



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking to get a new rod...debating between a tanglingwithcatfish extreme, catfishgearusa green series, or a catfight rod. These all seem to be great rods used by a lot of serious catfishing guys and are all priced very affordable. I don't know anything about them except for what I've read online. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I own a catfight rod, paired with a abu 7000ic3, and they are great circle hook rods. The tip is limp so you can easily detect even the lightest bites. Bottomdwellers tackle has video of them fighting Goliath grouper and bull sharks, so they have a nice back bone. Its 7'6' so its a tad bit longer than an ugly stik tiger, so that will help with casting and hook sets. I've never owned a twc extreme rod so I cant make comments on them. They seem like a decent rod as well. You should be fine with either choice. 

Last I heard there was a month or so wait on the twc extreme rods though. Is that still the case?

some pics


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

If there's a month wait then twc rod is probably out of the picture...I like a rod that has a softer tip because I like to still be able to feel the fight of smaller channel catfish, so the catfight rods sound pretty good. Thanks for the info Sean


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

No problem. 
http://www.tanglingwithcatfish.com/products.html

Website shows only one rod type in stock, the whisker whip channel cat series. You might be able to find them elsewhere though.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I just tried to get a catfight rod and they are out of stock too...he said they might not have them for 3 weeks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive got two of the Catfishgear usa green rods and they are pretty sweet, a definate heavy rod for flatties or blues and a little overkill for channels unless your on some real big ones... Not to mention they are american made and distributed exclusively here in SW Ohio. I know the TWC rods are much lighter action so it all depends on what your looking for , 
PM if you want any better explanations on the actions etc. 

Salmonid


----------

